

The Future of Manufacturing, GM, and American Workers (Part II)  - dangoldin
http://robertreich.blogspot.com/2009/05/future-of-manufacturing-gm-and-american_31.html

======
dangoldin
Part I and discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=632335>

